# Pencil Cactus????



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Does anybody in the Galveston County are have a Pencil Cactus I could get a cutting or two off of? PM me is so please? Guy


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Guy..might wanna do a 'google' on pencil cactus.. it has a few problems...


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Tortuga said:


> Guy..might wanna do a 'google' on pencil cactus.. it has a few problems...


Daaaaaaannnnnnnngggggg! Thanks Jim. I've been wanting one to add to the cactus garden but maybe not so much now. Let's see,..........CJ is 11 years old now,.....................21,..............................that's it,......................in about ten more years I can have onesad4sm. Seriously though; Thanks for the heads up







H/U


----------



## Gnfishin (Mar 20, 2006)

I have a small collection of cactus?succlent collection of my own. I have a bunch of cactus that is about the size or little larger than the size of a pencil but it is prostrate type. has been blooming in the past week, bright red about 1 1/2in in diameter. came from north New Mexico in a pasture. grows really easy if kept outside.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Gnfishin said:


> I have a small collection of cactus?succlent collection of my own. I have a bunch of cactus that is about the size or little larger than the size of a pencil but it is prostrate type. has been blooming in the past week, bright red about 1 1/2in in diameter. came from north New Mexico in a pasture. grows really easy if kept outside.


 That may very well be the type I was picturing. Too many folks have the type Iwas referring to for it to be poisonous. That Google article will definitely get your attention though. Wow! Guy


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Hooked Up © said:


> That may very well be the type I was picturing. Too many folks have the type Iwas referring to for it to be poisonous. That Google article will definitely get your attention though. Wow! Guy


Guy I can get you all of the startings you want. rs


----------



## sandollr (Jun 6, 2008)

Well .. I have a gorgeous one in a pot that's about 4 ft tall that a friend of mine from Baffin gave me when it was a baby .. had no clue it was poisonous. I've never trimmed it or gotten the "sap" on my hands. I'm keepin' it because it's the most forgiving plant I've ever owned.

And btw .. I have a bamboo made into a "love braid" that my daughter gave me for Valentine's about 5 years ago. I've repotted it three times and now it's about 4 ft tall. Of course, next time I have to repot it with rocks and all .. it will take a crane.


----------



## Gnfishin (Mar 20, 2006)

hope this picture works, mine does not get tall just long, this was last year. has grown a lot since then. they stand up to about 4 in then lay over and crawl will try to post pic with blooms. we call them the meercats.


----------

